# thanks for this site.



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry for the loss of your Madison. For many of us that had to post threads in this Rainbow Bridge forum of our beloved Goldens passing we all certainly know how you feel. I have heard it say that times heals all wounds but I feel that the passing of a Golden is a wound that time can never heal. Post some pictures of your Madison if you get a chance.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Madison. It is hard to lose such a special family member as that is what they are to us. Please feel free to share her story with us. It helps to talk about them sometimes with tears sometimes with smile, that's how we are helping each other on this forum, we listen and we talk about them. Hugs.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your sweet Madison. I hope you'll share pictures of her with us. 

I have been through it many times, I have not found it to get any easier each time I had to say good bye to one of mine. If we didn't love them so much and they didn't bring us so much joy and love into our lives, it wouldn't hurt so much. 

Grieving is a process everyone goes through, it's a long journey before your heart heals. It's different for us all, we grieve on our own terms/way and in our time frame. 
Be kind to yourself, give yourself the time to grieve that you need, let your heart heal. 

Madison will always be with you, her memories will always be a part of your lives. It takes time, but the day will come when you think of her, you'll be able to smile when you do. 

I lost my Bridge boy three years ago, I miss him everyday, think of him everyday. Shortly after he passed I got another Golden boy, mainly because my Golden girl was grieving as much as we were. She needed to be with another dog as soon as possible. We weren't ready for this boy, but he helped our hearts heal and brought love and joy back into our lives and home. 

There are times when my current boy reminds me a lot of my Bridge Boy, when this happens, it's a reminder to me that he's still with us. 

My thoughts are with you and your family during this time. 

Godspeed Madison.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your beloved Madison. I know how you feel and understand how it can be harder than losing some of our humans. My last girl I lost was especially hard for me - it's been five months. The first week or two were the worst. Hoping you will find comfort.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I know how hard it is to say goodbye. We will always miss them. I wondered how I would ever get through the pain and sometimes in the beginning I could only get through each day minute by minute. I just couldn't quite believe my sweet Allie Bean was no longer with me. Time does help and I still miss her, only now I can think of her without the tears and remember how truly blessed I was to have her in my life. So sorry for you loss. Hugs..


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

It is incredibly hard and you are not alone in your grief and the emotions that you're experiencing. It sounds like Madison was truly loved by you and your family. You gave her unconditional love, which is exactly what every golden needs and wants. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss. There are endless ways that our furry children wrap themselves around our hearts and bring us joy that it is undeniably painful when we lose them. Everyone indeed grieves in different ways, and much has been written on "the process" of grieving, or as someone put it "grief work".
There are times such as now when writing to console your loss brings back the tears because I am still grieving myself. I accept that is going to happen and eventually I will arrive where memories bring smiles and not just sadness. May you find peace.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to read about Madison. We lost our Seger on March 23rd and it took a long time before some of the tears turned to smiles. I am finding now that very slowly the grief is being overshadowed by the wonderful memories that were always there but somehow had to get to the surface. Everyone grieves differently but I think what is important is that at times the sadness is so intense you won't think you will get past it. We lost Seger's brother Oakley in late 2012 so knowing they are together now brings some comfort to us. Many here know what you are going through and how tough it is. Take care.
Carol


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very, very sorry for your loss. I can relate, I also had Bonnie and Clyde through raising my boys. I lost Bonnie in October 2013 to cancer, and Clyde January 2014 to another cancer. We all deal with loss differently, and most days my thoughts are fond memories, there are still tough one in there. RIP sweet Madison, and may you find peace....


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

Dowadudda said:


> It's been 5 days. I can't shake it.
> 
> Thank you for this site.


Many of us have been where you are now. Please accept my sincere condelences on the loss of your Madison. Your heart is heavy with pain now, soon the wonderful memories you have of Madison will push that pain to the side. It will still be there, but the memories will win eventually, I promise. 

I still cry everyday, but I laugh and smile much more.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dowadudda*

I am so very sorry about your sweet Madison.
Glad you found us and this site.
I added Madison the Rainbow Bridge List-my Smooch and Snobear are with her!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-12.html#post4730681


----------

